# Tennessee Fire



## Andre

@Hardtail1969' Swambo (she who must be obeyed) loves Jack Daniel's Tennessee Fire. Straight up. He has thrown us the challenge to create the juice equivalent for her. I have just noticed in another thread that she still partakes in the stinkies. So, a worthwhile cause.

For science I bought a bottle of same, stored it in the freezer. Made the mistake of offering same to all our visitors in these festive times. All, without exception, the lady folk just loved it - not much left in the bottle. It is sweet, very sweet and the hot Cinnamon is over the top. The whiskey is in the background.

My thoughts so far:

*TFA Cinnamon Red Hot at 11%*
I mixed this recipe, which uses 11% of the Red Hot with 3% FA Meringue. Very authentic of the red hots sweets. Not sure if 11% is high enough for the Tennessee Fire.

*TFA Toasted Marshmallow at 3%*
In the place of the Meringue. Think it will add more sweet than the Meringue and it adds a great boozy element.

*TFA Kentucky Bourbon 4%*
For the Bourbon part. Not sure at what percentage. 4% is but my gut feel.

Considered FA Oak at a low percentage, but do not think this liqueur really needs it. At most for the extra sweet it imparts.

For my own personal taste I would certainly add TFA Koolada, but my understanding is that Swambo takes it straight, without any cooling - in the freezer or otherwise. Please confirm @Hardtail1969.

Any comments or suggestions in this regard will be appreciated. Feel free to mix your own concoctions.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## incredible_hullk

love tennesee fire...gonna give this a mix @Andre ..agree on the koolada and i think bet 3 and 4% bourbon sounds about right...havent tried my red hot yet so cant comment on the 11%

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA

I personally find it blasphemes to call bourbon whiskey. Hate JD with a passion, lol.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Ripstorm

Remember, TFA Kentucky bourbon is not as strong as other bourbon or whiskey concentrates. I think the 11% TFA Cinnamon Red Hot will completely overwhelm this flavour. Try it out @ 4%, but i'd say up the bourbon, or maybe try another bourbon concentrate which is a bit more in your face

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Ripstorm said:


> Remember, TFA Kentucky bourbon is not as strong as other bourbon or whiskey concentrates. I think the 11% TFA Cinnamon Red Hot will completely overwhelm this flavour. Try it out @ 4%, but i'd say up the bourbon, or maybe try another bourbon concentrate which is a bit more in your face


Thank you @Ripstorm. It is already a bit higher than the ELR median of 3%. I shall try it at that in my first tester and see, but I am inclined to agree with you that it might be too low - hopefully the Toasted Marshmallow will help in that regard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm

Andre said:


> Thank you @Ripstorm. It is already a bit higher than the ELR median of 3%. I shall try it at that in my first tester and see, but I am inclined to agree with you that it might be too low - hopefully the Toasted Marshmallow will help in that regard.



kentucky Bourbon could just be perfect @ 4%. My mind is just saying that TFA Cinnamon Red Hot @11% is going to overwhelm it completely. Again, I could be completely wrong 

Let us know when you've tried it. Would love to hear how it turned out!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Modify it with some added RY4 and BOOM! SPECIAL RESERVE MATERIAL.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre

Mustrum Ridcully said:


> Modify it with some added RY4 and BOOM! SPECIAL RESERVE MATERIAL.


That sounds very interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969

Shooo guys...

I did not know that this would turn into such a all out effort, but i do know it will be appreciated greatly when it is done...

And she has it neat or over ice, depending on her mood...

I have no idea how you will chill a vape juice, but hey, also being interested in the results and DIY efforts i am all for following this one!

Thanks again guys..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Hardtail1969 said:


> Shooo guys...
> 
> I did not know that this would turn into such a all out effort, but i do know it will be appreciated greatly when it is done...
> 
> And she has it neat or over ice, depending on her mood...
> 
> I have no idea how you will chill a vape juice, but hey, also being interested in the results and DIY efforts i am all for following this one!
> 
> Thanks again guys..


@Hardtail1969 u cool a vape with koolada concentrate...0.5% to 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Tried the starting point set out in the OP. Epic fail. Far too sharp, no body, no balance, no booze! Back to the drawing board.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

Andre said:


> Tried the starting point set out in the OP. Epic fail. Far too sharp, no body, no balance, no booze! Back to the drawing board.


Sounds like its going to be a battle?

I have no idea where to start with all this mixing...

No matter trying to taste the flavours you are mentioning.

I will try my hand at this when i get my diy kit...

Until then read read read

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ripstorm

Andre said:


> Tried the starting point set out in the OP. Epic fail. Far too sharp, no body, no balance, no booze! Back to the drawing board.



Damn that sucks. Maybe drop the cinnamon, up the bourbon by a percentage and add something like FA Liquid amber to help carry the bourbon? Most people use Liquid Amber to give fruits that fermented taste, but I noticed that it really helps with carrying that whiskey/bourbon taste.

Can't help you with the cinnamon percentage though. I've never worked with TFA Cinnamon Red Hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

11% Tfa cinnamon is way to high, I would go for 2-3% and increase the Bourbon to about 6%. Just my 2cw

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Hardtail1969 said:


> Sounds like its going to be a battle?
> 
> I have no idea where to start with all this mixing...
> 
> No matter trying to taste the flavours you are mentioning.
> 
> I will try my hand at this when i get my diy kit...
> 
> Until then read read read
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Not to worry, it is fun all the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Much, much better. Very close to the real thing. HRH agrees.

*The boozy element*: As this is a liqueur I decided to go with both Brandy and Whiskey. The Toasted Marshmallow adds to the boozy element and sweetens a bit as well. NF Malt does its minor thing as a malt and is a major sweetener. I also get a nice mouth cavity covering sweet tang from the malt. Unfortunately, NF Malt is not available locally as yet. I guess FA Meringue would be the best substitute, maybe at a bit higher percentage. 

*The Cinnamon hot*: The cinnamon in Tennessee Fire is not tame. Getting more or less the same from the juice without scratching the throat with resultant coughing was the challenge. In the end TFA Cinnamon Red Hot at 4 % gave me the best result. Up to 30W it gives an intense and pleasant cinnamon hot lingering in the mouth. At 40W it becomes unpleasant. So, if you like a hotter vape, reduce the TFA Cinnamon Hot. TFA Cinnamon Hot for my taste is a bit thin. I added a little bit of FLV Rich Cinnamon to give it more body. FA Cinnamon Ceylon should also work.

*The sweet*: Butterscotch, Brown Sugar and Malt give a popping and rich sweet flavour and add body. Not cloyingly sweet. If anything, the real thing might even be a bit sweeter. If you want it sweeter, add 0.5% more of the Butterscotch.

This juice now has body, balance and booze! My WIP recipe is below. Next I shall try it with 1% FA Meringue in place of the NF Malt.

*TENNESSEE FIRE*
TFA Cinnamon Red Hot 4.0 %
FA Brandy 1.0 %
FA Whiskey 1.0 %
FA Butterscotch 1.0 %
FLV Rich Cinnamon 0.5 %
NF Malt 0.5 %
TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 0.5 %

Total flavour: 9.0 %
*EDIT*: A better version below.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RichJB

That's looking good, @Andre. Clyrolinx also makes a Malt which is decent although I don't know if it will sub well for the NF.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Andre that sounds awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969

@Andre, sounds awesome. Cant wait to have all the goodies to make this

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Hardtail1969 said:


> @Andre, sounds awesome. Cant wait to have all the goodies to make this
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


I am still tweaking it and shall report as I go along. Thus, regard the above recipe as work in progress - not bad, but not as good as can be.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Made 6 more versions of Tennessee Fire. Blind tasting of those and the other version above yesterday evening. Taking sips of the real liqueur in between. Tasting team: HRH, DIL and yours truly.

*A. THE CLOSEST*
General consensus that this one is the closest to the real Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire

TFA Kentucky Bourbon 6.0 % (FA Whiskey at 3 % can be substituted)
TFA Cinnamon Red Hot 4.0 %
FA Butterscotch 1.0 %
FLV Rich Cinnamon 0.5 %
NF Malt 0.5 % (FA Meringue at 1 % can be substituted)
TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 0.5 %

*B. THE BEST*
This one not as close to the real McCoy, but a more nuanced base for the Cinnamon. This is basically HIC's Black Barrel Whiskey Mac (Whiskey a bit higher than in the original) to which Cinnamon has been added. A 2 in 1, for this juice without the Cinnamon is awesome by itself. It ages beautifully. 

TFA Red Hot Cinnamon 4.0 %
FA Oak 1.0 %
FA Coconut 1.0 %
FA Whiskey 1.0 %
FA Brandy 0.5 %
FA Vanilla Bourbon 0.5 %
FA Vienna Cream 0.5 %
FA Marzipan 0.5 %
FA Cardamom 0.5 %
TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %

Both benefit from a 2 to 3 day steeping.

Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Huffapuff

Andre said:


> Made 6 more versions of Tennessee Fire. Blind tasting of those and the other version above yesterday evening. Taking sips of the real liqueur in between. Tasting team: HRH, DIL and yours truly.
> 
> *A. THE CLOSEST*
> General consensus that this one is the closest to the real Jack Daniels Tennessee Fire
> 
> TFA Kentucky Bourbon 6.0 % (FA Whiskey at 3 % can be substituted)
> TFA Cinnamon Red Hot 4.0 %
> FA Butterscotch 1.0 %
> FLV Rich Cinnamon 0.5 %
> NF Malt 0.5 % (FA Meringue at 1 % can be substituted)
> TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %
> TFA Toasted Marshmallow 0.5 %
> 
> *B. THE BEST*
> This one not as close to the real McCoy, but a more nuanced base for the Cinnamon. This is basically HIC's Black Barrel Whiskey Mac (Whiskey a bit higher than in the original) to which Cinnamon has been added. A 2 in 1, for this juice without the Cinnamon is awesome by itself. It ages beautifully.
> 
> TFA Red Hot Cinnamon 4.0 %
> FA Oak 1.0 %
> FA Coconut 1.0 %
> FA Whiskey 1.0 %
> FA Brandy 0.5 %
> FA Vanilla Bourbon 0.5 %
> FA Vienna Cream 0.5 %
> FA Marzipan 0.5 %
> FA Cardamom 0.5 %
> TFA Brown Sugar 0.5 %
> 
> Both benefit from a 2 to 3 day steeping.
> 
> Enjoy!



Amazing work Andre! I look forward to giving this one a try.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

